# Bed joints



## aliebling (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm building a hardwood bed (style is understated and modern) for a friend and I'd ideally like to do it with no hardware. Any recommendations on (removable) joints for a bed or should I just use some sort of bed rail bracket? 

Any advice welcome.

Thanks!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I’ve made several beds over the years and the best method in my opinion is to use a mortise in your 4 bedposts and cut tenons in your 2 rails. Use a bed bolt though this M&T to secure tightly. This method is stout and it’s easily disassembled when necessary. 
The mortise can be 1/2” wide X 1/2” deep with a matching Tenon. There are many different attachment methods but this is what I like best.


----------



## aliebling (Nov 6, 2018)

I like the M&T with a bolt. Any suggestions for bolt-less joints that are strong enough for a bed? Or clever ways to bolt so they're not visible on the outside?

I don't really like rail connections (too modern feeling), but at least they're hidden.

Thanks!


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I used a pegged tenon here*

I made a Mission style headboard using square Walnut pegs to hold the pieces together:
 

 

 



 

 



 

 
It's called a "pegged tenon" , not invisible, but pleasing to the eye.
https://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/mission-headboard-build-37911/


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

In a similar theme to WoodnThings, id recommend a wedged through-tenon, if the design allows it:
https://www.canadianwoodworking.com/tipstechniques/wedged-mortise-tenon

Done right, you get the strength of a tenon joint, but can knock everything down with a mallet. Only problem is the protruding tenons and wedges may not fit in the best with a sleek and modern design, maybe more of a mission/g&g sort of thing, or some other similar furniture style whose name i dont know. Sleeker options i can think of would be something like the rail connectors you mentioned as not liking. Cam lock connectors are another option (think IKEA furniture), but not a good one in my opinion (again, IKEA furniture). 

Knockdown hardware is kinda like that old joke about mechanics; between fast, cheap and good, you can only choose 2 options. In the hardwares case, its more strength, sleekness and ease of disassembly. Personally, id go with the wedged tenon if things had to come apart, and bed rail connectors if i had to go for a sleek modern look


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

aliebling said:


> I like the M&T with a bolt. Any suggestions for bolt-less joints that are strong enough for a bed? Or clever ways to bolt so they're not visible on the outside?
> 
> I don't really like rail connections (too modern feeling), but at least they're hidden.
> 
> Thanks!


You can hide the bolt by drilling out a space for the nut on the inside of the bed rail. 
Or you can buy hardware that allows you to hook the rails into the post and avoid making the tenons. The post would still need to be mortised in most cases to accept the hardware and the hook.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

There is a good reason why hardware is used particularly if it is self tightening, just pick a style that is invisible when bed is assembled.


----------

